
MIT Tech Review: 35 Innovators under 35 - smb06
https://www.technologyreview.com/lists/innovators-under-35/2016/?utm_campaign=socialflow&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=post
======
smb06
Then there is the "7 innovators over 70" list.

[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602148/seven-
over-70/](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602148/seven-over-70/)

